
Decided to Solve the Greek Debt Crisis via Crowdfund - athoik
https://twitter.com/ThomFeeney/status/615245112440942592
======
athoik
Unfortunately site is down: [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/greek-bailout-
fund](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/greek-bailout-fund)

Tick Tack time is getting over. :(

